# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  صور الضاحيه الجنوبيه لبيروت بعد الدمار

## milly

السلام عليكم عارفه اني طولت الغيبه بس مش بإيدي انتو عارفين انها الحرب بس اشتقت لكم
جبتلكم صور صورتهم تاني يوم بعد ما خلصت الحرب ولو اني عارفه انها خلصت مؤقتا بس,ولازم حيجي يوم العالم الاسلامي كله يحارب صف واحد ضد اليهود ان شاء الله
*شويه صور من الضاحيه الجنوبيه في بيروت*
مش دائما العدسة تلتقط صور حلوة وبس

------

------

------

------

------

------

------



End

----------


## aynad

الف حمد لله علي سلامتك يا امل
حقيقي قلقنا عليكي اوي
وحسبي الله و نعم الوكيل في الكفرا اعداء الله
وكنا كلنا معاكوا بروحنا و قلوبنا و ربنا يعلم

اختك في الله ندي

----------


## milly

> الف حمد لله علي سلامتك يا امل
> حقيقي قلقنا عليكي اوي
> وحسبي الله و نعم الوكيل في الكفرا اعداء الله
> وكنا كلنا معاكوا بروحنا و قلوبنا و ربنا يعلم
> 
> اختك في الله ندي


الله يسلمك يارب شكرا حبيتي ندى
اكيد حيجي يوم ننتصر عليهم النصر الكبير ان شاء الله
متاكده انه الشعب كله معنا عشان كلنا امه وحدة

تقبلي تحياتي :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

اختي العزيزة امل. الحمد لله على سلامتك .
صور قاسية جدا... كان الله في عونكم جميعا.

بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء.

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*الف حمدا لله على سلامتك يا ميلي 
وان شاء الله راجع راجع يتعمر راجع لبنان 

و فعلا الصور مؤثرة فعلا تسلم ايديك

وربنا يبارك فيكي ويحفظك من كل سووووووووء 

اخوكي الصغير ظبووووووووط*

----------


## milly

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اختي العزيزة امل. الحمد لله على سلامتك .
> صور قاسية جدا... كان الله في عونكم جميعا.
> 
> بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء.


وعليكم السلام
الله يسلمك يارب
فعلا صور قاسيه بس الواقع اقسى بكتير

شكرا اختي emerald
تحياتي وتقديري لك

----------


## milly

> *الف حمدا لله على سلامتك يا ميلي 
> وان شاء الله راجع راجع يتعمر راجع لبنان 
> 
> و فعلا الصور مؤثرة فعلا تسلم ايديك
> 
> وربنا يبارك فيكي ويحفظك من كل سووووووووء 
> 
> اخوكي الصغير ظبووووووووط*


الله يسلمك يارب 
ان شاء الله بيرجع يتعبر مش بس الحجر انما البشر
شكرا محمود على كلامك الجميل ودعمك
اختك الكبيرة امل :2:

----------


## saladino

*أزيك ياميلى عاملة اية؟؟
قلقنا عليكى وعلى كل الاخوة والاخوات اللى موجودين معنا

بس للاسف الصور مش ظاهرة*

----------


## Abdou Basha

لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله
إن شاء الله يا ميلي لبنان حيرعج أحسن من الأول بيكم..

تصويرك رائع، والحقيقة أنا كل ما اشوف موضوع ليكي أشعر إنك محترفة تصوير .
إن شاء الله في انتظار موضوعاتك دايما، والموضوع القادم يكون عن صور بعد إعمار لبنان وتحديدا الضاحية الجنوبية ونحس الفرق  ::

----------


## milly

> *أزيك ياميلى عاملة اية؟؟
> قلقنا عليكى وعلى كل الاخوة والاخوات اللى موجودين معنا
> 
> بس للاسف الصور مش ظاهرة*


كلنا بخير الحمد لله 
مش عارفه يا صلادينو بس جرب مرة تانيه

----------


## milly

> لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله
> إن شاء الله يا ميلي لبنان حيرعج أحسن من الأول بيكم..
> 
> تصويرك رائع، والحقيقة أنا كل ما اشوف موضوع ليكي أشعر إنك محترفة تصوير .
> إن شاء الله في انتظار موضوعاتك دايما، والموضوع القادم يكون عن صور بعد إعمار لبنان وتحديدا الضاحية الجنوبية ونحس الفرق



شكرا على شعورك ابو باشا
ان شاء الله حيرجع يتعبر بناسه, وبدعم الشارع العربي بموقف وفعل ان شاء الله
يارب علطول شغلي ينال اعجابك وفعلا انتو الي بتعطوني المعنويات فا انا الي لازم اشكرك
ان شاء الله يكون موضوعي القادم بعد الاعمار

تقبل تحياتي 
اختك في الله امل

----------


## saladino

الصور ظهرت ياميلى
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## osha

ازيك يا ميلي وحشتينا ووحشتنا صورك
الصور معبرة وكأنها من وكالة أنباء
ربنا يقدر الشعب اللبناني على الصمود والتحدي كل مرة ويقدرهم على اعمار ما حدث زي ما حصل قبل سابق في عهد الشهيد رفيق الحريري وحركة الاعمار على يديه

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الفاضلة ميللي 

حمد الله علي السلامة ....
وحمد الله علي سلامة أهل لبنان جميعا ....
الصور واضحة جدا ....
حسبنا الله ونعمة الوكيل ....
وان شاء الله راجع لبنان احسن مماكان ....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## mohamed95

السلام عليكم أخت أميللي 
كم تأثرنا بماحدث في لبنان ومهما قلنا لن نوفي شعبكم الصامد عما حدث في هذه الحرب وحجم الدمار والأهوال التي تعرض لها لبنان وشعب لبنان ولكن عزائنا الوحيد أن لبنان أنتصر على كل الدمار وذقنا معكم طعم الأنتصار ورأينا الذل والهوان في عيون أعداء الله والبشريه ولو فيه عدل في هذا العالم لوجب محاكمة هؤلاء القتله الأوغاد على هذا الدمار وقتل النساء والأطفال والشيوخ ولكن الله هو المنتقم الجبار.... وأنا أدعو من كل قلبي أن تعود لبنان أحسن مما كان ونحتسب عند الله كل من قتل من شعب لبنان أن يكونوا جميعا من الشهداء الأبرار....وهم عند الله أحياء يرزقون فرحين بما أتاهم الله.... وأن يحافظ الله على وحدة شعب لبنان أن الأنتصار الذي حققتموه بعد مارأينا من دمار كان معجزه من عند الله بكل المقاييس وهذا يرجع لقوة الأيمان والصمود والصدق مع الله وهذا درس للأمه الأسلاميه كلها...أن تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت أقدامكم حفظ الله المقاومه الباسله وحفظ قائدها العظيم سماحة السيد حسن نصر الله وحفظ الله لبنان وشعبه اللهم أجعل هذا الأنتصار هو بداية لأنتصارات  قادمه بأذن الله وفتح قريب..... ودومتي بألف خير وكل عام والأمه الأسلاميه بكل خير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك .....

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

ربنا يصبركم ان شاء الله وينصركم يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

ميللي وحشتينا قوي
ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامة
الصور الحقيقة مؤثرة ومعبرة جدا
وكل ما اتخيل ان هذه البيوت كان بها حياة 
اجد غصة في حلقى لا تنتهى
ميللي اتمنى أن اطمئن على أخبارك  :f:

----------

